# 1 rep for each Messier object!



## Pir

Nice rep/post ratio! Congrats and go for that 3th flame


----------



## UnAimed

huh?


----------



## reezin14

North celestial pole(I like).Oh and *Congratulations*.


----------



## ChIck3n

Aww, got another rep. I liked having one for each messier object
















I am such an astronerd









3rd flame next!

Oh, and that "nice" rep/post ratio is because I hang out in OT all the time


----------

